# New Show, watch it!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

On The Road! Mudding, fishing, hunting! 1st one was great! Channel 604 on Direct Tv Sportsman channel


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like a good one.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

when does it come on?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I think they just posted it moved to Thursdays


----------

